# hunting the world southern style



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Just watched an episode of hunting the world. They had a segment from s private ranch on Ohio. Big Buck shot with muzzle loader. I understand the private herd they can set their own season. Do they still need hunter orange? I was surprised none was worn and made me curious. The hunt was said to be Jan 9 which was Ohio ml season so I thought all hunters needed orange?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sure if hunter orange is required but you can use your choice of weapon, rifles are an option on a private herd.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Papa - what you saw was not just a typical private land hunt. OH has several private high fenced hunting operations or "ranches" that are not subject to the game laws of the state. They have an exemption from the state and manage the game on their land theirselves.

They can hunt whenever they want...doesn't have to be season. They can set their own bag limits - if they want to kill every deer inside the pin, they can. They can use their weapon of choice - hunt with high powered rifles in October for instance. And of course they don't have to wear orange, or go along with any other requirements we are used to.

These ranches breed/import large antlered deer and other exotic and non-native species. They charge a fee for an individual to come to the property and kill the animal of their choice. Some are small and it is little more than shooting a caged animal. Others have more area and create a much more natural "hunting" environment. However you slice it, you are killing an animal that is caged...it cannot leave.

Unfortunately with the pressure to kill a large animal on video (and otherwise), these small operations in OH have become popular with film productions. There are high fenced operations in other states that aren't much different than fair chase because they encompass several thousand acres. In OH we don't have any with any size to them - not enough real estate. You may recall a story last year of an OH man with a record sized whitetail buck he registered in contests and the Buckeye Big Club. He calimed he killed it fair chase in Franklin county...the ranch owner recognized the deer as his and it came out that the gentleman had paid like $8,000 to kill it at the high fenced ranch. He apologized and was kicked out of the BBC.....who knows how much of this has gone on?

If this is something that interests you, there are many operations on OH that can accomodate this experience and provide a large array of game for you to kill.

Not the best public image for sportsman IMO.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I know about the private ranches and private herds. I thought anyone hunting during a gun season had to wear orange public or private. 

I have seen a few shows where in Ohio on private ranches deer shot with rifle or way out of normal season and not once is it mentioned that they are hunting high fence or by means that are illegal for everyone else. Kind of sets a bad example for peoplenot familiar with Ohio laws and seeing this stuffvas normal.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Papa - my solution to this problem is an easy one; I don't watch shows of canned hunts. The industry is so poluted it can be difficult to tell - as you say they don't always tell you (they likely don't want you to know and are hoping some viewers believe it is fair chase hunting).

I admit - it's me and I'm jadded; I am so sick of these crappy canned hunts! I have 2 full time hunting channels in my package and don't watch either!

And you are absolutely right - they set a bad example. A youth or beginner watching these shows may have some confusion on the laws.

I think they also hurt the sport by placing unrealistic expectations to youth and beginners. Just my $.02.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Header said:


> I'm sure if hunter orange is required but you can use your choice of weapon, rifles are an option on a private herd.


Whats a private herd? Since when can you use rifles to shoot deer, Im not sure about that one buddy!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

BOO said:


> Whats a private herd? Since when can you use rifles to shoot deer, Im not sure about that one buddy!!


He is right. It needs to be a HIGH fence operation with privately owned and licensed herd. Kind of like shooting cattle at the dairy farm down the road.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

If you like to watch hunting shows, but dont want to support the killing of pen deer, watch The ADP guys. ( arrow dynamic productions) they are all local northeast ohio guys, (and western PA) all hunts are fair chase and in Northeast OHio, western PA. They have a website, and there movies are for sale. As close to the real thing as I have ever seen. Lots of Doe whackin' and some nice bucks!


----------

